# Plz point me to good step-by-step to upgrade drive in Roamio



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Hi - I want to replace the 500GB drive in my Roamio with a 2TB or 3TB drive (and retain everything on the drive). When I did this on my HDTivo (and before that on my HDR312), I was able to find a thread that recommended drives and had step-by-step instructions (for which I am grateful). There's a lot on the internet about upgrading Roamios but I'm having trouble identifying what would be the current TivoCommunity-approved recommendations and instructions (probably using MFSTools). I'm sure this webpage exists somewhere - can you point me to it? Thanks!
/j
-----
UPDATE: I did some more research
I get that I need to buy a WD RED drive. I get that one method is simply to copy off all my stored shows, swap the drive and rerun guided setup, re-select channels, re-program 30+ onePasses, and copy back my stored shows. But the last 2 times I did this (HRD312, HDTivo), I simply took out the drive, and ran something (MFSTools?) to copy to a new drive expanding the space, and put the new drive in. Seems much simpler, avoids risk of TE4, but I'm having trouble finding good step-by-step instructions, has this method fallen out of favor? Doesn't work anymore? Thanks!

(Also, do I need anything smaller than a T10 Torx?)


----------



## drhendrix (Jan 3, 2003)

Please see post #237 of the MFS Tools 3.2 thread for the method I used that worked the first time. I think you may need a philips screwdriver, but I can't remember now. I think there are disassembly videos on youtube.

Dennis


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

That would be this

MFS Tools 3.2

Thanks! - I assume

1) you started by burning an ISO onto CD and then booted your Windows PC off the CD with both drives attached

2) one of the qualifiers (-a -i) expanded to the larger disk -


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

More info at 
MFS Tools 3.2


----------

